# Looking for another gaming forum, I'm done with GameFAQs



## RemixDeluxe (Mar 25, 2015)

After being a longtime member there since 2003 the community and staff as of recent are horrendous as well as toxic. Trolling is encouraged and not stopped, flaming/harassment is chaotic everywhere and the mods do not seem to give any damn to stop it. I didn't wanna make such a topic there and choose here so I can get an unbiased opinion to any visitors of that forum and have a serious discussion. I'm ready to leave them for good, as sad as that sounds I would much rather have a real gaming community with heated debate on real topics and mods that actually care about their jobs. I come to gbatemp for my mod/emulation needs, for whatever reason discussing emulation is against the rules over there despite it being 100% legal. Does anyone have any advice where I can find such a gaming forum, I'm mostly a PC and Nintendo gamer in case there are forums dedicated to such news and discussions.

Sorry for the rant and thank you to anyone that took the time to read this.


----------



## zoogie (Mar 25, 2015)

DS-scene is always looking for new members.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 25, 2015)

Stay here c:


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Mar 25, 2015)

zoogie said:


> DS-scene is always looking for new members.


Are they everything as I describe in a positive community, serious discussions, mods actually follow the ToS, etc? I'll definitely give it a look later.



DinohScene said:


> Stay here c:


I wont leave gbatemp, this place has been good to me and I want to continue being a productive member. I'm just looking for something more dedicated to gaming. Nothing wrong with this site, its just that the focus is more on modding/emulation than gaming itself.


----------



## Boy12 (Mar 25, 2015)

Maybe the Board 2 forum ( http://acmlm.kafuka.org/board/ ) ?
In the last few years it's been pretty quiet though, so don't expect rapid discussion.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 25, 2015)

Best of luck on your endeavor. I haven't been able to find any gaming forums worth a damn aside from those dedicated to a specific game or console.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 26, 2015)

As of recent?
You mean as recent as 2003? (or whenever it opened)

Its been garbage since it began. They promote mods by way of blindfolding themselves and jabbing at random currently online members. Which is why 99% of mods just delete posts they don't agree with, rather than enforcing any sort of rules.
It was pretty great when gamespot first had merged with the gamefaqs forums, because for some strange reason gamefaqs mods couldn't ban people posting from gamespot. You'd get the ban notif, but would be able to post again immediately. It was just amazing. Good times.

The people posting there are also morons. About as educated as the average youtube commenter.

Aaanyway there really aren't any good general gaming forums. You might find some small gaming communities but they're usually pretty meh.
The only other forum I posted on has been dead for years.




zoogie said:


> DS-scene is always looking for new members.


 
I guess GBAtemp mods haven't been banning enough people to keep DS-scene alive, haha.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 26, 2015)

The only gaming forum I've actually enjoyed has been GBATemp. It's the least shittiest/shady of gaming sites and that's saying something.


----------



## KineticSonata (Mar 26, 2015)

I  GBATemp. 

That being said, I use GameFAQs for their FAQS/Walkthrough database. And that's it.

I don't use a single game site regularly(other than this one) but I hope you find one that doesn't suck.


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (Mar 26, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 26, 2015)

Assemblergames isn't bad I also enjoy Sega 16 but thats mostly a retro gaming site.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 26, 2015)

Assembler is specialized in development hardware / development games, mostly hardware lol.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 26, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Assembler is specialized in development hardware / development games, mostly hardware lol.


Well I do alot of Hardware mods so I frequent it abit.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 26, 2015)

I love them beta/alpha games <З
Registered member but barely post on there lol.
I think I even registered there before Temp..

Edit: yep me did.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Gamefaqs is and always has been good for one thing and one thing only - game faqs. Their forums, much like many other mainstream ones, su*k massive donkey kongs - they have to be politically correct simply because of their popularity. Can't go out of line, can't have your own opinion or the angry mob will get ya! Most forums go down that path, I mean, look at NeoGaf - it's bone-chilling to see what's going on there sometimes. If you're looking for a relatively good one, look no more - you're looking at it. Then there's AssemblerGames, Sega-16 and other such "underground hangouts", those are the places where you can really speak up without worrying about getting censored over nothing or because your opinion is an unpopular one.


----------



## KidIce (Mar 26, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> "If I complain on popular forums I will get my update. They just need someone like me to come along and put a foot in their ass to get them to do something that would take like 2 seconds to fix. I will be that foot. I'm an indignant hero."
> 
> - *KidIce*


 
LOL!! I forgot you put that in your sig, and I'm hugely amused it's still there... Man that guy I was mocking was a tool.

Anyway, I agree w/ Mchief298, most the "generic" forums are crap in my experience. The only places I find myself sticking around are more dedicated to a single platform or concept (retro gaming, gaming genre, etc).

The good news is that the Temp has gotten a lot more generic over the years and it's still one of my favorite forums. It's lack of Nintendo focus these days hasn't turned it into the shit hole various other sites are/were/have become. In fact, while I sorely miss the scene release lists, I think it has gotten better because of it. I'm not a one platform kind of guy either.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't really even -know- of any other forums that pertain to gaming... I mean, there's GameSpot, IGN, and all of their ilk... the only other thing I could really recommend would be the Steam Community Forums (LOL) or /r/gaming, /r/pcmasterrace, /r/xboxone, /r/3DS, etc... I feel like anymore, if you want some decent gaming discussion, aside from what we have here, you'd have to eschew the well accepted forum format and go to reddit.

Edit - I mean, there's always /r/GBAtemp


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 26, 2015)

Dude that person suggesting DS-Scene is just messing with you

I mean, the people there are nice... all 3 of them


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 26, 2015)

GBAtemp is the only gaming forum I really use. I used to use another one, but it was never big on activity. Plus, I was there when I was 12, and the fact that I identified well with that community while 12 was a little depressing to think about since many of them were at least a few years older than me. As well, they ended up being far more into those little RP forum games than actual game discussion after awhile. I could probably still find the place and log in if I really wanted to with the same username and password I made nearly 10 years ago. That aside, although this place isn't the greatest at times (the 3DS section is a bit of a nightmare), I find it to have the most tolerable community of the many places I've attempted to be a part of over the years. The mods are some of the most fair I've dealt with, and good choices seem to be made time and time again as new ones are chosen. Whereas I seem to have a habit of joining communities in decline, this one has maintained a healthy stream of activity from when I was here during the hype of the DS days to now. Admittedly basic game discussion can be lacking at times, but there is still plenty of that as well when it matters.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Wait... I wonder if the GameShark forums still exist... O_O

I just checked, no, they're long fucking gone.  

Nathan Drake I was about 12 when I was actively into the GameShark forums.  What a shithole.  -almost- as bad as GameFAQs


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sicklyboy I would be willing to agree with you... a few years ago, maybe. Right now "le reddit army" is making huge strides in turning Reddit into a steaming cesspool of mediocrity, injecting their hipster pseudointellectualism into what was once a fun concept. Sorry, but Reddit is becoming the Facebook for social outcasts, if not a MySpace or worse, Tumblr. I'd be careful when picking subreddits, if I'd even go the reddit path, which I won't. Stuff like r/gaming lost all credibility to me after the Zoe Quinn cementary of comments and banwaves.


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 26, 2015)

Some websites where I've found some rather interesting discussion taking place are places like Eurogamer and USGamer, they're definitely gaming oriented, but think a little more outside the box.  Other than that there are some odd places like /r/truegaming which talk about game theory and go into a little more detail, where I can sometimes find a really good discussion going on.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Sicklyboy I would be willing to agree with you... a few years ago, maybe. Right now "le reddit army" is making huge strides in turning Reddit into a steaming cesspool of mediocrity, injecting their hipster pseudointellectualism into what was once a fun concept. Sorry, but Reddit is becoming the Facebook for social outcasts, if not a MySpace or worse, Tumblr. I'd be careful when picking subreddits, if I'd even go the reddit path, which I won't. Stuff like r/gaming lost all credibility to me after the Zoe Quinn cementary of comments and banwaves.


 

I feel like I'm one of the few people that don't see the whole "le reddit army" thing ever pop up except for intetntionally satirical subreddits.  Maybe I'm just not picking bad subreddits ;o;

I also don't give a damn about Zoe Quinn and her bullshit and the bullshit that surrounded her.

I also don't typically look much into /r/gaming, I tend to look at mroe specialized subreddits like console (or franchise) specific ones.  Or here.

No outlet is going to be perfect for news and media.  Ever.


----------



## Kippykip (Mar 26, 2015)

Deres my forum you know...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I feel like I'm one of the few people that don't see the whole "le reddit army" thing ever pop up except for intetntionally satirical subreddits.  Maybe I'm just not picking bad subreddits ;o;
> 
> I also don't give a damn about Zoe Quinn and her bullshit and the bullshit that surrounded her.
> 
> ...


Oh, definitely not. Any gathering of humans grows increasingly stupid with size, it's a simple equation - there's a handful of intelligent and well-mannered people in a sea of mediocrity and the below average, that's just a fact. Since the Internet has practically no boundaries and the price of admission is your ISP bill only, by definition the bigger the outlet the more stupidity it contains. In that sense I agree that specialization is key - specialized outlets are more likely to meet your expectations and connect you to like-minded people. The problem here can be overspecialization where you only meet like-minded people which automatically kills any constructive discussion and turns it into a circlejerk. It's a delicate balance, I suppose - it's hard to find a place where you really fit in, but once you do, it's for years to come.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 26, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I don't really even -know- of any other forums that pertain to gaming... I mean, there's GameSpot, IGN, and all of their ilk... the only other thing I could really recommend would be the Steam Community Forums (LOL) or */r/gaming, /r/pcmasterrace*, /r/xboxone, /r/3DS, etc... I feel like anymore, if you want some decent gaming discussion, aside from what we have here, you'd have to eschew the well accepted forum format and go to reddit.
> 
> Edit - I mean, there's always /r/GBAtemp


What the f...

You can't be serious. I refuse to believe that you REALLY think that those two subreddits are as good enough to have a discussion. No.
First one has been a piece of crap since... ever. It's a default sub, so it's a karma farm: as soon as a new game shows up, you bet your ass that all you will see are submissions regarding a single frame of the game, for the whole front page. Then some user will pop up with a title saying "DAE remember this gem??" with the cover of TLOD taken from Google Images. Then someone else will show up with something like "look what I found in my attic!", mostly old games he/she probably got in a flea market and took a picture of it just for karma points.
The second one started as a novelty subreddit. It was funny the first few months, and you could tell that people knew it was a joke all along. Then some dipshit arrived thinking "oh hey, they are serious!" and turned the subreddit from a funny joke to a real movement of dickheads that have NO IDEA of what they are talking about and fail to see the logic of anything.

Reddit is terrible for discussions anyway. In a forum, you open a thread and that's it, that thread will be used forever. On Reddit, after a while, the submission gets buried. So every month someone might as well write something in the lines of "what do you think about Duke Nukem Forever?" with the same replies over and over.


Also, no offense there, but WHY WOULD YOU NEED A SUBREDDIT FOR A FORUM?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Mar 26, 2015)

So DS-scene is not a good forum from what I'm reading from you guys? Duly noted not to take that user seriously from now on. I was thinking of trying reddit but the way you guys describe it sounds terrifying and just as toxic as GameFAQs. Anyways I just want something nice that gives new info about Nintendo on the front of its site like GBAtemp does with gaming news but more Nintendo focused, talks about upcoming game releases and have nintendo direct discussions, etc.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Mar 27, 2015)

How about Nintendolife? I like how they keep all their news on the front page the way gbatemp has it. Is there any other Nintendo forum that comes close to being better?


----------



## Sterling (Mar 29, 2015)

Funny thing is that they just removed their profanity filter. You still can't make racial slurs, but they stop actively filtering curses for people with the filter off. Fun fact, I use GameFAQs 10x more than GBAtemp nowadays due to their huge amount of specialty boards like their creative writing and anime forums. I still love GBAtemp, but I don't get the same amount of mod corruption or toxicity because I avoid the terrible boards and leave boards out of regular rotations when they get toxic.

I get why you want to leave, but keep in mind you can avoid boards like CE and ignore stupid people.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Mar 29, 2015)

Sterling said:


> Funny thing is that they just removed their profanity filter. You still can't make racial slurs, but they stop actively filtering curses for people with the filter off. Fun fact, I use GameFAQs 10x more than GBAtemp nowadays due to their huge amount of specialty boards like their creative writing and anime forums. I still love GBAtemp, but I don't get the same amount of mod corruption or toxicity because I avoid the terrible boards and leave boards out of regular rotations when they get toxic.
> 
> I get why you want to leave, but keep in mind you can avoid boards like CE and ignore stupid people.


Yeah but when you have over 100+ people on ignore then you start to wonder to yourself if the community or forum is right for you. I've been using GBAtemp since 2010 and I haven't had to ignore anyone, the difference in intelligence from this forum to over there is a night and day difference.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 29, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Yeah but when you have over 100+ people on ignore then you start to wonder to yourself if the community or forum is right for you. I've been using GBAtemp since 2010 and I haven't had to ignore anyone, the difference in intelligence from this forum to over there is a night and day difference.


 
True, but how many people over there do that intentionally? I have zero people on ignore and I've visited the forums every day for the past three and a half years. Meanwhile I have one person ignored here because the fucker started harassing me. Mileage may vary, but every forum has its idiots and you've got to learn how to accept that or deal with it with the tools you're given. The mods I interact on GameFAQs with are just as cool as the ones here IMO.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Mar 29, 2015)

Sterling said:


> True, but how many people over there do that intentionally? I have zero people on ignore and I've visited the forums every day for the past three and a half years. Meanwhile I have one person ignored here because the fucker started harassing me. Mileage may vary, but every forum has its idiots and you've got to learn how to accept that or deal with it with the tools you're given. The mods I interact on GameFAQs with are just as cool as the ones here IMO.


I shouldn't have to "accept" anything especially when the ToS is broken many MANY times. I would get harassed often, I even bring it to mods attention and they would join in on the harassment or tell me to "deal with it." I don't ignore people that have different opinions than I do, I do it because they lack the intelligence for basic communication and much rather joke around than have a serious discussion (which is what I want.) The mods themselves are the main reason I want to leave, its not their fault people act like shitheads but when they allow that behavior to continue then its clear they just dont care for the very rules they are suppose to uphold therefore I shouldn't care either and just leave the place. Hope I made that more clear.

If someone here acts like a shithead, mods are pretty good in taking care of it right away so I never had a problem with this place.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 30, 2015)

Unless that person had a moderator tag, then they weren't a mod. SBAllen is very strict with what mods get away with. Tell me what the mod's name is (and your username) and I'll see if I can't look into getting his power stripped.

Besides that, deal with it is about the only thing you can do if an ignore doesn't work. Some people just come right back with an alt and harass you some more. Which if that's happening, who the hell did you piss off in the first place?

"I do it because they lack the intelligence for basic communication and much rather joke around than have a serious discussion (which is what I want.)"

Real mature. You're posting on a gaming forum expecting a serious discussion from everyone. Not everyone is there for serious discussion and putting someone on ignore because they'd rather joke and play around is more than a little harsh.

"The mods themselves are the main reason I want to leave, its not their fault people act like shitheads but when they allow that behavior to continue then its clear they just don't care for the very rules they are suppose to uphold therefore I shouldn't care either and just leave the place. Hope I made that more clear."

The mods can't do shit unless someone marks the post for moderation. Sure the mods can mark the posts themselves, but they don't have eyes everywhere. Am I saying the mods all do their job? No, but the users sometimes have to report posts to moderated.

Serious question for a minute, do you even know how GameFAQs handle moderations?


----------



## InuYasha (Mar 30, 2015)

It sounds like you have very thin skin or your hanging in the wrong places,I've been a member on gf for so long it's not even funny and I never had any major issues with anyone...


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Mar 30, 2015)

Sterling said:


> Unless that person had a moderator tag, then they weren't a mod. SBAllen is very strict with what mods get away with. Tell me what the mod's name is (and your username) and I'll see if I can't look into getting his power stripped.
> 
> Besides that, deal with it is about the only thing you can do if an ignore doesn't work. Some people just come right back with an alt and harass you some more. Which if that's happening, who the hell did you piss off in the first place?
> 
> ...


I do mark offending posts and I'd say 10% of the time (once in a blue moon or the mods are in a good mood) it will be modded. I'm not asking you to do anything about it nor should any regular users have to put up with the shit but why should I continue to be a member of that forum if the mods/community are gonna make it a shit experience. I just wanna go to a nice community to chat with other fellow gamers and I certainly don't need to come on to a forum for others to pile shit on me just because they are bored or whatever excuse they have in their miserable lives. Not only do I get harassed through topics users also PM me their bullshit long after a topic is locked or archived (yes I mark it too.) I would much rather go somewhere else and not deal with this cesspool, please.



InuYasha said:


> It sounds like you have very thin skin or your hanging in the wrong places,I've been a member on gf for so long it's not even funny and I never had any major issues with anyone...


I'm glad that you are having a good time with the forum, I think your absolutely right about hanging around in the wrong places. It used to be a cool site to discuss games but I think at some point I grew up but the forum doesn't want to so as soon as I find a more mature community I will happily leave it for good.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 30, 2015)

>GameFAQs
>Since 2003


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Mar 30, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> >GameFAQs
> >Since 2003


I dont get the implication. Are you suggesting I should of left it a long time ago?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 30, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I dont get the implication. Are you suggesting I should of left it a long time ago?


 

It's been pretty awful for awhile now. Not to mention, there are far better alternatives. Like GBAtemp. Or... GBATemp. Oh and GBATemp. That's a real great gaming forum.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 30, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I'm glad that you are having a good time with the forum, I think your absolutely right about hanging around in the wrong places. It used to be a cool site to discuss games but I think at some point I grew up but the forum doesn't want to so as soon as I find a more mature community I will happily leave it for good.


 

Then go. Aside from GBAtemp, I don't know of any really active forum which exclusively discusses video games. You might look into forums where interests overlap. Typically forums dedicated to anime will see some decent discussion on video games. It's all going to be hit or miss. I've seen plenty of users come and go here on GBAtemp with the same sentiments that you have for GameFAQs. The community is toxic, or the mods suck dick. These criticisms are a dime a dozen, and every forum has these issues. Piss off the wrong people and your life becomes hell. Report every little thing to the mods and you'll run into situations where the user you're reporting is not breaking the ToS, or you're just mad at the person.


----------



## Muffins (Sep 17, 2015)

Sterling said:


> Then go. Aside from GBAtemp, I don't know of any really active forum which exclusively discusses video games. You might look into forums where interests overlap. Typically forums dedicated to anime will see some decent discussion on video games. It's all going to be hit or miss. I've seen plenty of users come and go here on GBAtemp with the same sentiments that you have for GameFAQs. The community is toxic, or the mods suck dick. These criticisms are a dime a dozen, and every forum has these issues. Piss off the wrong people and your life becomes hell. Report every little thing to the mods and you'll run into situations where the user you're reporting is not breaking the ToS, or you're just mad at the person.



If I may be honest about this...

I was a member of GameFAQs for over a decade, and I do have to agree with the poster above that it's just... terrible. The moderation system is both infuriating and outdated, the general populace of the site is comprised of lunatics, psychopaths and a miasma of idiots, and the conversational content consists largely of the same topics repeated ad nauseum. It's an absolutely horrid place, propped up only by the baffling number of people who spend time making FAQs and donating them to the site.
Honestly, if they just fired the mods -every single one of them- and just replaced them with some automated thing, it might not be so bad. Like an up-down finger where if someone posts something really stupid and enough unique IPs downvote it then it gets hidden.
But the mods actively ENCOURAGE bad behavior. Trolling gets ignored, harassment is everywhere and the alts... oh, the alts.


----------



## Guinea (Sep 19, 2015)

stay here pls!


----------



## Chaos_1152 (Oct 10, 2015)

I used to be on the gamefaqs sub on reddit from what i got there GF mods are just top class unprofessional retard's. I posted a link to a thread where a few gf mods got called out on while in the reddit thread the same mods were giving just users of the sub one word like "LMAO" reply's & calling users who want a better version of GF more or less crybaby whiners.


----------



## lampdemon (Oct 12, 2015)

4chan


----------



## jDSX (Oct 12, 2015)

Well whatever your decision is, I hope you stay here for a time, because there maybe a time where you'll want to come back and see your old friends again and see how things are. You might have a problem with the other forum that could make you go back to the old one (this one) and this place is more sane than gfaqs on a daily bases imho


----------

